# Burstner Aviano i725 wallowy bouncy ride



## nexoxen (May 3, 2018)

Hi all, great forum you have here 🙂 I purchased my 2009 Burstner Aviano i725 3.0 manual with 40k kms on it yesterday evening. On the journey home, whilst traveling on the motorway I noticed that the suspension seemed to be rather wallowy. Bouncing too much due to any slight road imperfection. It felt almost as if there was too much travel in the suspension components. Is this a characteristic of the van? My guess is possibly bad shock absorbers? Are they difficult expensive to replace?
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be knackered shock absorbers. I had a problem which sounds much the same on an Alko chassis Autotrail. Two new rear shocks fixed it, a quick and easy job. In my case it was the rear which was bouncing up and down.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

As you had just bought the vehicle then I assume it was empty of all possessions and water etc 

It maybe ok when loaded up with your possessions , food and gas etc ready for a trip ?

Though remember there is a maximum weight limit so don’t overload it


I would still follow Erneboy’s advice after all those shocks could be 10years old 

As a matter of interest check the dates on the tyres ( especially the rear ones )


----------



## nexoxen (May 3, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys. Yes it was empty driving home. 4 x new premium tires just fitted. Do I have to go to a Burstner dealer to buy the shocks?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Depends on what chassis you have, it'll be Fiat or Alko. If you google Alko chassis you'll see what to look for so you can decide which it is.

Drive it a bit more and try to decide whether the problem is with the front or the rear.

Don't think about replacing the front ones at the minute as it's a bigger and costlier job to replace the front struts or put new shocks (inserts) in those. A competent home mechanic can do it if they have the right tools otherwise it's a job for a garage.


----------

